# JSON Daten in Text Datei speichern



## RageNo1 (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade damit beschäftigt per JSON Abfrage ein assoziatives Array in einer Text Datei abzulegen. Leider funktioniert das nicht wirklich.


```
$input = json_decode(file_get_contents("php://input"),true);

$dateiname = "test.txt";

$handler = fOpen($dateiname , "a+");
fWrite($handler , var_dump($input));
fClose($handler);
```

Die test.txt bleibt leider leer.
Eigentlich müsste der Inhalt doch ausgegeben werden oder ist dort ein Fehler im Script?

Gruß Ragey


----------



## Flex (14. April 2011)

```
$input = json_decode(file_get_contents("php://input"),true);

var_dump($input);

$dateiname = "test.txt";

file_put_contents($dateiname, $input);
```

Vereinfacht und mal eine Testausgabe der Daten eingebaut... Eventuell kommen da schon keine Daten an?


----------



## RageNo1 (14. April 2011)

Vielen Dank,
mit diesem vereinfachten Script steht in der test.txt lediglich: Array

Aber die Struktur wird nicht ausgegeben.


----------



## Flex (15. April 2011)

Und was wird auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben? Das [phpf]var_dump[/phpf] hab ich ja nicht zum Spaß dahingeschrieben.


----------



## m0dpad (16. April 2011)

RageNo1 hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank,
> mit diesem vereinfachten Script steht in der test.txt lediglich: Array
> 
> Aber die Struktur wird nicht ausgegeben.


 
json_decode liefert einen Array oder ein Objekt (eventuell NULL) zurück. File_put_contents() schreibt einen String in eine Textdatei, jetzt kommts halt darauf an, wie du den Array oder das Object als String repräsentieren willst.


```
....
$input = json_decode(file_get_contents("php://input"),true);
$input = print_r($input, 1):
$dateiname = "test.txt";
file_put_contents($dateiname, $input);  
....
```
das wäre eine Möglichkeit


----------

